# 2005 GTO - no convenient power outlet



## bill05gto (Apr 6, 2005)

The only accessory power outlet in my 2005 GTO is in the center console storage. The cord for my radar detector barely reaches. There is a GM part "smokers kit" available which probably includes a lighter and probably mounts in the center stack below the dash. However, I can not find out what it consists of, exactly where and how it mounts, and the flat rate charges to install it. Anyone know about this?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

welcome to the club. 04's same-same

there's threads here showing pics, and the how and where members overcame this.

good thing is you can take your key out, turn your radio on, (it runs on a timer), but also powers up your outlet, so if you needed a quick charge you could leave your car for longer than an hour and charge whatever..

take a look in back - no hooks to hang the cleaners from :rofl:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

bill05gto said:


> The only accessory power outlet in my 2005 GTO is in the center console storage. The cord for my radar detector barely reaches. There is a GM part "smokers kit" available which probably includes a lighter and probably mounts in the center stack below the dash. However, I can not find out what it consists of, exactly where and how it mounts, and the flat rate charges to install it. Anyone know about this?


I've been wondering the same thing. Anyone out there have the smoker's kit? They offer it front & rear. Do you pick up 2 additional power points?
I need a way to power a Roady2 and a radar detector.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

Your easiest and cheapest way to go is buy an outlet and your local auto parts store. You will also need some flat female connector clips, 1ft of 12-18 gauge wire, a test light and wire crimpers. You will need a dremel or fine circular file, a drill and a razor blade. You may want some electrical tape but if you get the shielded connector clips then no tape will be needed.

The plug for the cigarette kit is just behind the side panel on the passenger side. You can get to it by removing the glove box and then pulling the panel out. Careful by the parking brake there is a clip. You have to pull the panel down to unhook it. Once you've done that, you should be able to see a white plug with three wires going to it. It is clipped into a piece of metal. Unclip the plug from there. Now you need a test light. The black wire going to the plug is ground. You can clip the test light to that prong. Turn the key on in the car and check the other two prongs on the plug. Whichever one lights the test light is your power. The other prong will not be used. Now that you know which wire is you power you can cut the mounting hole for the power outlet. Take the panel you pulled out and figure out where you want your outlet to be on it. Be sure to check the clearance for the outlet, you don't want it to hit the metal plate that is behind the dash when you re-install the panel. Once you've got your mounting point figured out, you'll want to take the razor blade and cut the cloth covering off that area. Makes it a lot easier cutting the hole for the outlet. I used a socket that was little smaller than the power outlet to help guide my razor blade. The cloth is glued down so once you cut the circle, you'll have to peel the circle section off. Now with a 3/8 or 1/2 drill bit, make your hole. The use the dremel or file to enlarge the hole until you can fit the power outlet in. Once you've mounted the power outlet to the panel, cut the 12-18 gauge wire for your power. Put a female connector clip on each end. Make two of these wires if the power outlet didn't come any wire. Once you're done with that, plug the wires to the power outlet and the plug behind the dash. Re-install the panel and the glove box and viola! An extra power outlet. 
My cost was about $7 and an hour or less of my time, compared to the $62 the dealership wanted for the cigarette option. I also found a four way power splitter which is handy when you've got a couple friends with ya and everyone needs to charge their phones. I use the splitter in the center console and the radar detector goes to the new power outlet, which keeps the wire from hanging in front of the radio and around my shifter. If you have any questions email me, I'd be happy to help.
[email protected]


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice write up/mod Afterglow, have any pics?
:cheers


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

give me a couple days, I'll pull the everything apart and put it back together while taking pictures for everyone. May need some help posting pics, haven't done that yet.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a word document I created with pictures and walk through of the install for the the 12v outlet but I don't know how to post it on the forum. The file is just under 2MB. Anyone that knows how to post this, I will email it to them and they can put it up. My email address is [email protected]
I can email it to anyone that wants it now.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

When faced with that problem, I just hardwired my radar detector into the fusebox. Now my adapter is free for other use.


----------



## bill05gto (Apr 6, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks all of you for the helpful suggestions. I will probably use one of them. However, I still have this idea that there is a GM part which consists of an ashtray and lighter that fits in the location where there is now a door and a not too useful compartment. The location is low on the vertical part of the console below the dash. Has anyone heard of this GM part?

Thanks again.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

yes there is a part for that compartment. It's around $60. I don't believe that is worth it since I use the compartment for gum, garage door open, sunglasses and other misc. items
plus if you were to plug something in there it would be in the way of the shifter I would imagine. If you want I can email you a pic or two of mine mounted.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Here is a link to some pictures!

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=581&highlight=outlet

I have no problem inserting my radar detetor and closing the lid. I'm on a trip now so I have all three outlets full with my radar dector, cell phone, and computer with GPS.


----------



## fredster (Jun 3, 2005)

*power splitting max?*

I have never tried splitting power from my 04 goat and I am wondering how much is too much?

would like to do:
dvd+lcd
external LCD
cell phone

would make 3 devices on 1 12v outlet! Am I going to burn it out?
I guess other option is to get the cigarrete connection going for the cell...
Thanks for help!


----------

